# AC Hotel New Orleans Bourbon/French Quarter 221 Carondelet Street



## Iwant2gonow (Apr 7, 2015)

Back in December I traded my studio for a hotel room at AC Hotel New Orleans Bourbon/French Quarter. Before finalizing the trade I ask what kind of room I would be given (King, 2 Doubles, Larger King Room, etc) I can't remember the exact reply but I did not receive an answer to which type of room. A few weeks after finalizing the trade I called Marriott reservations and at that time they did not have me in the system. 
Now that my vacation is only 12 days away I called the Marriott location that I traded into and when they could not find my name they transferred me to main reservations and the person I spoke with found it very odd that I was not in their system or that I had not been given a Marriott confirmation number.
I called Platinum again and was given a number that I could try with Marriott reservations again(unfortunately it was not a Marriott confirmation #). 
I am starting to worry that I will arrive and they will not have my reservation or a room for us. Has anyone else had this experience with Platinum? Or maybe Platinum can reply with some help. This is my first time using this exchange company.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Apr 8, 2015)

*Confirming Reservations with the Resort*

Typically, resorts do not receive their arrival lists until 24 to 48 hours prior to the check-in date. We realize this can be disconcerting when a guest calls the resort a week before their reservation and finds the resort has no record of their booking. However, there is no cause for alarm. Platinum Interchange confirms the reservation at the time it is booked and reconfirms it a few days prior to the check-in date to make sure everything is in order. As for the type of room, Platinum Interchange only confirms that the room will accommodate the number of guests listed on the reservation, in this case, 2 adults. Although we can _request_ two single beds rather than 1 double bed, the actual room assignments are determined by the resort when the guest checks in. Platinum Interchange offers no guarantees in regards to room assignments, and informs every guest of this during the reservation process. Room preferences should be requested by the guest at check-in.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. This does ease the worry factor of arriving and not having a reservation. 
 I do wish at least one of the people at Platinum that I spoke with had offered to "request" a king room for me as they knew I was trying to contact Marriott to make my own request.  I guess I will call the night before I fly out to increase my chances of receiving a king room assignment if any are left available this late in the game.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Apr 13, 2015)

*Platinum Interchange*

Platinum Interchange did inform the resort of your request, as we do with any special requests we receive from our guests. It is entirely up to the resort whether they accommodate you. But we do make them aware, and it was included on the confirmation we sent to the resort. Platinum Interchange hopes they were able to provide you with the room type you wanted.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------

